# Juke box/Cineteca



## Old Benedetto (28 Dicembre 2008)

Bene.
Qui metteremo tutte le canzoni che amiamo e tutti gli spezzoni cinematografici che hanno significato qualcosa per noi.
Avanti, diamoci da fare. C'è solo l'imbarazzo della scelta.


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Benedetto ha detto:


> Bene.
> Qui metteremo tutte le canzoni che amiamo e tutti gli spezzoni cinematografici che hanno significato qualcosa per noi.
> Avanti, diamoci da fare. C'è solo l'imbarazzo della scelta.


Ah benedetto Benedetto...sei arrivato tardi...


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Dicembre 2008)

A proposito di Benedetto, a me è sempre piaciuto questo film:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=rEXIrOOsHTQ


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Per me questa resta la scena comica più grande nella storia del cinema italiano

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=1YKYzc6aAaY&feature=related

Buscopann


----------



## Old Benedetto (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Ah benedetto Benedetto...sei arrivato tardi...


Ok, già c'era ma dove'
Per caso il thread "c'è qualcuno appassionato" ?
ma lì si parla di opera, io sono terra terra, me piace a' musica popolare e o'rock'n'roll ... you know.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Dicembre 2008)

Benedetto ha detto:


> Ok, già c'era ma dove'
> Per caso il thread "c'è qualcuno appassionato" ?
> ma lì si parla di opera, io sono terra terra, me piace a' musica popolare e o'rock'n'roll ... you know.


potresti iniziare tu a dirci quali sono i tuoi film e musica preferiti


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=SzGAMqP06dY


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Dicembre 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbShgpE2q-c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI96e1vGvpk


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=SzGAMqP06dY


Totò..che mito..che fenomeno!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=fm7MOm9Kte4

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=2jT-wEV7cTk


----------



## Old Benedetto (29 Dicembre 2008)

*Per Anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> potresti iniziare tu a dirci quali sono i tuoi film e musica preferiti


Inizio, e dedico questa a te, che mi hai detto, - non lo dimentico -, "ti ho letto con tenerezza -".
La versione originale è di Aretha Franklin ma io ho conosciuto prima questa bella versione di Carole King, più disperata, più confacente a me, che amo macerarrmi nella malinconia.

Spero ti piaccia.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=zT4qUIf59d0


<<Looking out on the morning rain 
I used to feel uninspired 
And when I knew I had to face another day 
Lord, it made me feel so tired 
Before the day I met you, life was so unkind 
But your love was the key to peace my mind 

Cause you make me feel, you make me feel, you make me feel like 
A natural woman 

When my soul was in the lost-and-found 
You came along to claim it 
I didn't know just what was wrong with me 
Till your kiss helped me name it 
Now I'm no longer doubtful of what I'm living for 
Cause if I make you happy I don't need no more 

Cause you make me feel, you make me feel, you make me feel like 
A natural woman 

Oh, baby, what you've done to me 
You make me feel so good inside 
And I just want to be close to you 
You make me fell so alive 
Cause you make me feel, you make me feel, you make me feel like 
A natural woman>>.


----------



## Old Benedetto (30 Dicembre 2008)

*Band Aid*

In clima natalizio, un punto fermo della mia adolescenza.
I tanto bistrattati anni 80 ci consegnarono invece dei musicisti che, alla lunga, si sono rivelati molto migliori di quanto la critica non li ritenesse all'epoca.
E sono quasi tutti riuniti qui.
Per la miseria sono passati 24 anni !

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=8jEnTSQStGE


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Benedetto ha detto:


> In clima natalizio, un punto fermo della mia adolescenza.
> I tanto bistrattati anni 80 ci consegnarono invece dei musicisti che, alla lunga, si sono rivelati molto migliori di quanto la critica non li ritenesse all'epoca.
> E sono quasi tutti riuniti qui.
> Per la miseria sono passati 24 anni !
> ...


Era l'inverno in cui è nata mia figlia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=k2W4-0qUdHY&feature=related



http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Jcrwu6WGoMs


----------



## Old Benedetto (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era l'inverno in cui è nata mia figlia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Barva P/R 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Perfetta associazione di pezzi: saresti un'ottima dj !


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Dicembre 2008)

Benedetto ha detto:


> Inizio, e dedico questa a te, che mi hai detto, - non lo dimentico -, "ti ho letto con tenerezza -".
> La versione originale è di Aretha Franklin ma io ho conosciuto prima questa bella versione di Carole King, più disperata, più confacente a me, che amo macerarrmi nella malinconia.
> 
> Spero ti piaccia.
> ...


bellissima 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















*Now I'm no longer doubtful of what I'm living for *
*Cause if I make you happy I don't need no more *


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Dicembre 2008)

fine anno con bruce springsteen per me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L9_8vwx2w8


----------



## Old Benedetto (31 Dicembre 2008)

*Ottima scelta: rilancio*

Brava Anna, grande Boss !

Questa è la mia song preferita di Springsteen: poco nota ma BELLISSIMA, da striatura sull'anima  ....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=q3-dtbnfzKA

Se non è vita reale questo ....

I had a job, I had a girl
I had something going mister in this world
I got laid off down at the lumber yard
Our love went bad, times got hard
Now I work down at the carwash
Where all it ever does is rain
Don't you feel like you're a rider on a downbound train

She just said "Joe I gotta go
We had it once we ain't got it any more"
She packed her bags left me behind
She bought a ticket on the Central Line
Nights as I sleep, I hear that whistle whining
I feel her kiss in the misty rain
And I feel like I'm a rider on a downbound train

Last night I heard your voice
You were crying, crying, you were so alone
You said your love had never died
You were waiting for me at home
Put on my jacket, I ran through the woods
I ran till I thought my chest would explode
There in the clearing, beyond the highway
In the moonlight, our wedding house shone
I rushed through the yard, I burst through the front door
My head pounding hard, up the stairs I climbed
The room was dark, our bed was empty
Then I heard that long whistle whine
And I dropped to my knees, hung my head and cried

Now I swing a sledge hammer on a railroad gang
Knocking down them cross ties, working in the rain
Now don't it feel like you're a rider on a downbound train


​


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=e3VQrgqk-7A

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=e3VQrgqk-7A


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Wuaj1N2x6Ls


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Wuaj1N2x6Ls


 
Oserei dire...commovente!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=S1NqVsmMq_U


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=hnNQwQY_pHE


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=hnNQwQY_pHE


 














Ha anche un vestito splendido....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Gennaio 2009)

*pomeriggio ascoltando musica*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=o9q-wK-9MLs


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=V3x_ENjtjYM&feature=related


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=tugf_V2xHMQ


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Gennaio 2009)

Ce ne sarebbero un'infinità ma..

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=N-Ff6NvxTCg


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Gennaio 2009)

Scusate non resisto:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ3efsgJo28


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (16 Gennaio 2009)

E' qui che si postano musica e film?
Direi di si.

R.I.P. John

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=561sjbQTuiY

Quanto ti ho ammirato John ........................


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> E' qui che si postano musica e film?
> Direi di si.
> 
> R.I.P. John
> ...



Non sei il solo


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (16 Gennaio 2009)

*Absolutely Sweet Marie (Dylan by Jason ad the Scorchers)*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=p-cF40OWeak






         Well, I waited for you when I was half sick
         Yes, I waited for you when you hated me
         Well, I waited for you inside of the frozen traffic
         When you knew I had some other place to be
         Now, where are you tonight, sweet Marie?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Gennaio 2009)

*...*

benedetto...incomincio da qui sotto.

lo so....non ho voglia di ascoltare altro che lui Franck...e non è una questione di alto o terra terra benedetto...non c'è musica alta o meno alta....c'è Musica che ci entra diretta e spacca tutto , in quel momento, e altra che non riuscirà  mai.


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (17 Gennaio 2009)

*Il blues del gatto randagio*

In assoluto il brano degli Stones che preferisco.
Ha un riff bluesy che ha fatto la storia di un certo modo di suonare il rock.
Tutta la scena street rock e grunge dei primi anni '90 (Black Crowes e Pearl Jam su tutti ) ha posto questo pezzo come pietra angolare della propria produzione musicale.
E' perverso quanto basta - la descrizione di una torrida love story tra una rockstar ed una groupie minorenne - e secondo il mio modestissimo parere é uno di quei brani che nell'immaginario della cultura maledetta rock occupa un ruolo di gran rilievo.
Peraltro poco noto ai più, il che lo rende ancor più oggetto di culto per veri appassionati.
Non so se esista una differenza tra musica alta e bassa, colta e non colta - secondo una mia amica, no, e forse ha ragione da vendere - ma per quanto io possa amare la musica classica, alla quale sono stato educato sin da fanciullo, non c'è nulla di più vicino al piacere sessuale dell'ascolto a volume alto di un perfetto brano rock come questo.
Forse mi accontento di poco
Ma chi si accontenta gode: ed io lo faccio.
Spero di condividere con voi questa gioia.
Ladies and Gentlemen the Rolling Stones
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=0AN5qpPiTHI

STRAY CAT BLUES
I hear the click-clack of your feet on the stairs
I know youre no scare-eyed honey.
Therell be a feast if you just come upstairs
But its no hanging matter
Its no capital crime
I can see that youre fifteen years old
No I dont want your i.d.
You look so rest-less and youre so far from home
But its no hanging matter
Its no capital crime
Oh yeah, youre a strange stray cat
Oh yeah, dontcha scratch like that
Oh yeah, youre a strange stray cat
Bet your mama dont know you scream like that
I bet your mother dont know you can spit like that.
You look so weird and youre so far from home
But you dont really miss your mother
Dont look so scared Im no mad-brained bear
But its no hanging matter
Its no capital crime
Oh, yeah
Woo!
I bet your mama dont know that you scatch like that
I bet she dont know you can bite like that.
You say you got a friend, that shes wilder than you
Why dont you bring her upstairs
If shes so wild then she can join in too
Its no hanging matter
Its no capital crime
Oh yeah, youre a strange stray cat
Oh yeah, dontcha scratch like that
Oh yeah, youre a strange stray cat
I bet you mama dont know you can bite like that
Ill bet she never saw you scratch my back


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2009)

BLUES?

OK!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Jot9br3ea60





​


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (17 Gennaio 2009)

*Non voglio parlarne*

Un altro di quelli che hanno regalato piccoli gioielli agli amanti del rock.
Una voce senza pari, inconfondibile.
Uno stile di vita leggendario.
Una passione smisurata per le belle donne.
Un insuperabile cantante dell'Amore.
Grazie Rod.
E per noi tutti, un capolavoro di dolcezza, malinconia, melodia
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ryZSZVmTzzM
I DON'T WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT
I can tell by your eyes that youve probbly been cryin forever,
And the stars in the sky dont mean nothin to you, theyre a mirror.
I dont want to talk about it, how you broke my heart.
If I stay here just a little bit longer,
If I stay here, wont you listen to my heart, whoa, heart? 
If I stand all alone, will the shadow hide the color of my heart;
Blue for the tears, black for the nights fears.
The star in the sky dont mean nothin to you, theyre a mirror.
I dont want to talk about it, how you broke my heart.
If I stay here just a little bit longer,
If I stay here, wont you listen to my heart, whoa, heart? 
I dont want to talk about it, how you broke this ol heart.
If I stay here just a little bit longer,
If I stay here, wont you listen to my heart, whoa, heart? 
My heart, whoa, heart.


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (17 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> BLUES?​
> 
> OK!​
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Jot9br3ea60​


 
Bellissimo, Maria.
Grazie
Blues Boy King e Lucille la sua fedele, inseparabile chitarra Gibson.
Hanno convissuto insieme per oltre 50 anni senza mai tradirsi.
Questo si che è stato un vero matrimonio d'amore 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sono contento che inizia darmi un pochino di confidenza ... benché erbaccia


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Bellissimo, Maria.
> Grazie
> Blues Boy King e Lucille la sua fedele, inseparabile chitarra Gibson.
> Hanno convissuto insieme per oltre 50 anni senza mai tradirsi.
> ...


... non l'hai capita  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Comunque B B King e' una leggenda nel bleus ... tornando a Rod:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=pTFKPdWw1Gc

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=XVMUEmV6Z9Y&feature=related

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=OHNeRjC4nJw

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=7T5hYlUsQ0s



Ma tu Orange quanti anni hai?


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> In assoluto il brano degli Stones che preferisco.
> Ha un riff bluesy che ha fatto la storia di un certo modo di suonare il rock.
> Tutta la scena street rock e grunge dei primi anni '90 (Black Crowes e Pearl Jam su tutti ) ha posto questo pezzo come pietra angolare della propria produzione musicale.
> E' perverso quanto basta - la descrizione di una torrida love story tra una rockstar ed una groupie minorenne - e secondo il mio modestissimo parere é uno di quei brani che nell'immaginario della cultura maledetta rock occupa un ruolo di gran rilievo.
> ...


 i rifT di keith richard


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non l'hai capita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bbking è il blues e non ha mai studiato musica in vita sua....


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> bbking è il blues e non ha mai studiato musica in vita sua....


Anche mio figlio non ha studiato musica, eppure compone e suona la chitarra


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche mio figlio non ha studiato musica, eppure compone e suona la chitarra


 bello...


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Bellissimo, Maria.
> Grazie
> Blues Boy King e Lucille la sua fedele, inseparabile chitarra Gibson.
> Hanno convissuto insieme per oltre 50 anni senza mai tradirsi.
> ...



Vabbe' Orange ... visto che hai il tuo bel da fare in messaggistica ci leggiamo domani o alla prossima  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao!​


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (18 Gennaio 2009)

*Abbandonato da tutte,*

sconsolato, solo e triste, mi dedico da solo un blues malinconicissimo e su queste dolenti note vado a dormire.

Buona notte

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=leVItTzZjp8

Well, I'm driftin' and driftin' like a ship out on the sea
Yes, I'm driftin' and driftin' like a ship out on the sea
Ah, you know I ain't got nobody in this world to care for me

Ah, if my baby would only take me back again
Mm, if my baby would only take me back again
Well, you know I ain't good for nothin', darlin', and I haven't got a friend

Please come back, baby, baby, please come back home
Please come back home, baby, baby, please come back home
I wanna show you just how much I love you, and how it feels to be a


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> _*sconsolato, solo e triste*_, mi dedico da solo un blues malinconicissimo e su queste dolenti note vado a dormire.
> 
> Buona notte



Povero angioletto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sogni d'oro!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=lo9KsHFNke4









​


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (18 Gennaio 2009)

*Brahms cool jazz*



Mari' ha detto:


> Povero angioletto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è stupendo.
Ma non è bello che tu rida della malinconia di un uomo triste, anche se bugiardo, traditore, infido e pronto ad ogni bassezza come il sottoscritto.
Peraltro, nel contempo, anche carino, simpatico, affabile, gentile e senza vergogna.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

*Backbeat*

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=KYkStKOeBmo


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Tutti bravi... ma cosa mi dite di Jaco Pastorius? Prima di lui il basso non esisteva 

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=D7fOetV0ha4


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

*Che ne pensate di codesti ragazzini?*

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=vSvVPt9lRm4


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Il problema e' che la maggior parte di questi nuovi complessi non fara'/saranno mai "storia" nel tempo ... 1 o 2anni e via, nessuno si ricordera' piu' di loro.

Mentre questi hanno fatto storia:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=OWT5yg9S4oc&feature=related​


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

*.*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=siBoLc9vxac


When I look into your eyes
I can see a love restrained
But darlin' when I hold you
Don't you know I feel the same
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
And we both know hearts can change
And it's hard to hold a candle
In the cold November rain
We've been through this such a long long time
Just tryin' to kill the pain
But lovers always come and lovers always go
An no one's really sure who's lettin' go today
Walking away
If we could take the time to lay it on the line
I could rest my head
Just knowin' that you were mine
All mine
So if you want to love me
then darlin' don't refrain
Or I'll just end up walkin'
In the cold November rain

Do you need some time...on your own
Do you need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone
I know it's hard to keep an open heart
When even friends seem out to harm you
But if you could heal a broken heart
Wouldn't time be out to charm you

Sometimes I need some time...on my 
own Sometimes I need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone

And when your fears subside
And shadows still remain, ohhh yeahhh
I know that you can love me
When there's no one left to blame
So never mind the darkness
We still can find a way
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
Even cold November rain


Don't ya think that you need somebody
Don't ya think that you need someone
Everybody needs somebody
You're not the only one
You're not the only one​


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

*Purtroppo non c'e' piu' tra noi*

Uno molto bravo e' stato Jeff Healey ... cieco all'eta' di 1anno:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=s4kCgaPa5pU













​


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Avevo dimenticato quanto fosse bravo ...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=LMuVTCDKENQ


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2009)

*il mio eroe...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyASYRWDR8Q


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

*So che perderò molti punti*

con la mia affermazione, ma voglio dirtelo.
I Coen ...... vorrei tanto che non fosse così ..... é un mio limite ........... non li conosco molto e quel poço che ho visto mi ha ... molto deluso. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non volermene !


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> con la mia affermazione, ma voglio dirtelo.
> I Coen ...... vorrei tanto che non fosse così ..... é un mio limite ........... non li conosco molto e quel poço che ho visto mi ha ... molto deluso.
> 
> 
> ...


 Hai visto "Fargo" o "Non è un paese per vecchi"?


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

il secondo. in dvd. l'ho trovato ripetitivo.
Forse non era la giornata giusta.


----------



## brugola (19 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai visto "Fargo" o "Non è un paese per vecchi"?


fargo me l'hanno regalato ..com'è?


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> fargo me l'hanno regalato ..com'è?


Fammelo sapere.
non lo compro a scatola chiusa ............. gi° preso troppe sole.


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> fargo me l'hanno regalato ..com'è?


Fargo è... un capolavoro, per me. Tutto è perfetto... i dialoghi, la recitazione (Buscemi su tutti!), il cinico humor nero, le esplosioni di violenza della malsana nevosa e plasticosa provincia americana, la fotografia, il montaggio...DA VEDERE.


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> il secondo. in dvd. l'ho trovato ripetitivo.
> Forse non era la giornata giusta.


 O forse non sopporti il loro cinema... capita, tutto è almeno un po' soggettivo.


----------



## brugola (19 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fargo è... un capolavoro, per me. Tutto è perfetto... i dialoghi, la recitazione (Buscemi su tutti!), il cinico humor nero, le esplosioni di violenza della malsana nevosa e plasticosa provincia americana, la fotografia, il montaggio...DA VEDERE.


se non mi piace ti scheggio il dentino


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se non mi piace ti scheggio il dentino


 Kaiser vuoi... te l'hanno pure regalato...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Gennaio 2009)

*Pure il mio*



moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyASYRWDR8Q


Ammore mio


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2009)

*tesoro...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore mio


L'uomo ideale!


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'uomo ideale!


L'uomo ideale Molti?


Qui ce ne sarebbero due ..........................


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=0uK5uuL7wNA


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

*Orange*

Posso dedicarti una canzone?


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (20 Gennaio 2009)

*dai, spara*



Mari' ha detto:


> Posso dedicarti una canzone?


al petto, Johnny, spara al petto ......


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> al petto, Johnny, spara al petto ......



OK!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=hfGHWqnstU0





​


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK!
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=hfGHWqnstU0
> 
> ...


Che complimento (anche se probabilmente la tua chiave di lettura sarà diversa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).
Grazie maria
Questa invece è per noi (senza malizia e senza voler mancare di rispetto a tuo marito).

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=wrlew2G6nvA

Buona notte e ... grazie della compagnia.


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Che complimento (anche se probabilmente la tua chiave di lettura sarà diversa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se posso permettermi

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=HWauGfu4MaM&feature=related

Naturalmente,  con grande rispetto per la tua signora.

Notte serena!








PS ma perche' mi chiami Maria?​


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (21 Gennaio 2009)

*Devo dire che si sta creando*



Mari' ha detto:


> Se posso permettermi
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=HWauGfu4MaM&feature=related
> 
> ...



un bel rapporto amichevole/cordiale e mi fa piacere.
Ti chiamo Maria perchè mi secca digitare un tasto in più per scrivere la i con laccento.
Ma se ti disturba sarai senz'altro Marì.


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> L'uomo ideale Molti?
> 
> 
> Qui ce ne sarebbero due ..........................
> ...


 Incrociare Elio e Rocco... ecco la ricetta


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (21 Gennaio 2009)

*Chevy ci manchi*

Che fine ha fatto Chevy Chase?

Io vorrei essere à la William Holden  ma sono sempre stato à la Frank Griswald.




http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=C1Zp7vfyew8


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2009)

*OK*

Buttiamola sulla musica va ... visto che oggi si celebra la sua nascita, 70anni ma chiaro e presente. 


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=nulKUZ1sWlA&feature=related

Auguri Signor G!!!













​


----------

